# Anything goes??



## wutang (Jul 12, 2008)

I am gonna do a fatty this weekend after seeing all the great one here lately.  As far as the stuffing goes, has anyone done anything other than meat/cheese/veggies?  I was thinking of some precooked lasagna noodles, cheese and maybe some pasta sauce inside.  Like an inside-out baked lasagna.  But I don't know how pasta would do inside the fatty-guess I just gotta try it and see.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 12, 2008)

Anything goes my friend, anything goes!!


----------



## erain (Jul 12, 2008)

wutang, whatever you can imagine. mebe they all not masterpieces but i think pretty much out there will attest that they were all good eats. if u dont try it u will never know. give it a shot and let me know if really good and mebe we make some more next weekend lol, aint gettin no more info from goddess so need help somewhere!


----------



## ga_smoker (Jul 12, 2008)

Go for it....I'm gonna have to add ground Italian sausage to my shopping list now   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Thanks for the idea!

Steve


----------



## newbiesmoker (Jul 13, 2008)

I was talking to my Mother in law, we are going to try one with 
Garlic Mashed potatoes and cheese. Sounds good anyway.


----------



## supervman (Jul 13, 2008)

Like Eraine and others said 
Just Do it! 
Cool thing about cookin and recipes and all is that you can exert personal creativity. 
Do to that Thang whatever you want Wutang ! :)


----------



## lawdog (Jul 13, 2008)

Wutang,
If by pasta sauce you mean marinara or spaghetti sauce, I have tried it and it made the fatty to moist to hold together.  I tried tomato paste on the suggestion that it is thicker and might hold together better, it didn't work either.  The last suggestion I recieved was maybe to inject it in but I haven't gotten around to smokin another fatty since.
If you give it a try post pics and let us know how it works out.


----------



## wutang (Jul 14, 2008)

Smoked 2 fatties!  One with  1lb italian sausage 1 lb ground beef mixed together, ricotta cheese, lasgna noodles (precooked), pasta sauce, and mozzerella.  Came out great.  The other with 1 lb ground turkey, red onion, cheddar cheese, and BBQ sauce.  Added an egg to meat mixture-maybe shouldn't have (came out a little too soft).  Tasted great though!

Want to post my pics, but after resizing still too big to upload.  Can anyone help???


----------



## ronp (Jul 14, 2008)

Try this, not sure if it will help.
http://postimage.org/

Good luck!!


----------



## kookie (Jul 14, 2008)

Pretty much whatever you like....................I like cheese and muchrooms and japs and onions..... I do one yesterday with farmlands bacon and sausage roll and stuffed with mex mix cheese and japs and pickles and wrapped with bacon.......... Was damn good................


----------



## wutang (Jul 14, 2008)

I got a couple of the pics resized and posted to a new thread titled "now with q view"  check it out and let me know what you think. Gotta get ready for the throwdown!!


----------



## seboke (Jul 14, 2008)

The sauce problem is simple...  Don't put sauce inside the fatty.  Roll it up sauce-less, smoke it up, slice it up, serve it up, and spoon some warm sauce over the slices!  Spaghetti sauce on a lasagna fatty, pizza sauce on a pizza fatty, etc....


----------

